# Memory controller load 1% in-game



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

Whenever I play a game for about 3-10 mins, the GPU's memory controller load drops to 1/0% and the GPU load goes to 99% - this happens in all games. The temperature doesn't exceed 83 C, with an average of 74 C. 

 It started about 2 months ago, but has gotten very bad recently. I have the latest drivers etc. and have had the system (a laptop) since december '10.

Anyone had this problem? Any suggestions.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

What game do you play?

Is it just one game, or a multitde of games?

What exact gpu and make/model do you have?


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's in all games; some I am able to play for longer (eg TF2) than others (eg ME2) before this happens. It's an nvidia geforce GT 325M (1GB) - it came with the laptop, I don't know the manufacturer.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 13, 2011)

tried a full driver reinstall?


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've tried rolling-back & reinstalling the drivers, with no effect. Over those 2+ months I installed several different drivers & none of those solved the issue.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

red4100 said:


> It's in all games; some I am able to play for longer (eg TF2) than others (eg ME2) before this happens. It's an nvidia geforce GT 325M (1GB) - *it came with the laptop*, I don't know the manufacturer.



That could be a possible explenation, laptop gpu's are more different than desktop versions.

I'd look at updating your drivers, and not just your video drivers. Look to update your chipset drivers as well.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 13, 2011)

i ment a proper full uninstall / delete all of the nvidia driver files.
reboot and then reinstall them.


make sure you delete the C:\Nvidia  folder.


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll try that thanks!


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tried fully deleting then reinstalling drivers - didn't work. I can't update my BIOS because MSI doesn't seem to make an updater that works in 64-bit windows 7


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had the same problems on my gtx260. Is your card running hot or is it over clocked? the main reason my card was doing this was a high and unstable over clock. maby try lowering the clock speed? or crank the fan up full.


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't tampered at all with it - it just started doing it for no reason - it's not overheating as far as I can tell (is an average of 74 C high?).


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 13, 2011)

To me 60 deg is hot but for vid card i would say under 80 deg is fine. just try to crank your fan up and see if that helps at all.


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

How would I do that on a laptop?


----------



## red4100 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thing is though, that the temperature remains pretty much constant throughout - even when the memory controller load drops; so I don't see how temperature is an issue. Plus the fact that it didn't use to do it until recently.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> To me 60 deg is hot but for vid card i would say under 80 deg is fine. just try to crank your fan up and see if that helps at all.



these things are rated to 105'c, i don't think its the temps, at least not those of gpu -core


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought it was a desk top.
I dont know what the problem could be then.


----------



## red4100 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay. I've tried uninstalling the current driver and installing the one the laptop shipped with, with no success; so it's not a driver issue.

I'm really despairing here - if I can't fix it that's money down the bog.


----------

